

 Finally an open source camera (Hardware and Software) - skbohra123
http://www3.elphel.com/

======
gdee
That project is about 5-6 years old. I remember being exited when I first saw
that page. It still _is_ exiting. But not news :)

------
aidenn0
I could sacrifice my ethics just a bit and use a canon camera with a 5MP
sensor and CHDK for 1/10th the price. No ethernet though.

------
skbohra123
and there is an open cinema project as well <http://cinema.elphel.com/>

~~~
devmonk
the interface looks rad: <http://cinema.elphel.com/elphelvision>

------
skbohra123
what excites me more is that open hardware is finally getting into mainstream
devices. future is bright.

------
joshu
It has Ethernet. I wonder if it does gigevision?

